# Deworming Deer w/ Safe Guard



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a friend suggesting I deworm the whitetail at my ranch (low fence) with Safe Guard pellets. He told me with all the money I put into protein, I should deworm the deer so they will absorb as much protein as possible. Make sense. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I have recently discovered a broad use of Diatomaceous earth. It is a natural product that kills the **** out of insects, including intestinal worms. Food grade diatomaceous earth can be bought in bulk at any feed store. Cattlemen have supplemented their cattle feed with it.

Diatomaceous earth is derived from the fossilized skeletal remains of single cell diatoms living on the earth millions of years ago. They established massive colonies as they lived and died. The diatoms were cloaked in shells derived of minerals. It is these shells that formed massive collections of the minerals. It is easily mined and collected. The DE is ground to a fine powder. On a microscopic level the DE is razor sharp. It collects on areas of an insect and slices them so many times they dehydrate (bleed out).

Humans consuming a tablespoon of DE a day mixed with water kills intestinal worms. It does not harm earthworms.

I was experiencing really bad flea infestations as the drops became no longer effective for flea control. I bought 50 pounds of DE at the local feed store and powdered the **** out of my dogs and yard. Fleas are gone!

I intend to powder the dogs every week for two years so as to defeat any further flea hatches.

I could see you adding DE to your deer food and keeping the herd void of chemicals, that you would also ingest by eating the deer.

Youtube has testimony after testimony. I tried it personally with fantastic results. I will never put another poison on my dogs as long as they keep mining diatomaceous earth.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I tried for years using a Safeguard Purina pelleted feed. I quit after a few years simply b/c the deer wouldn't eat it.

I've never seen it commercially available, which doesn't mean it's not, but I know that the Texas Animal Health Commision uses ivermectin laced corn in tick quarantine areas to rid whitetails and nilgai of fever ticks. Ivermectin is a very good de wormer as well. You may look in to this as well. You may call TAHC for leads?


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

If you want to worm them use the cattle wormer blocks that are molasses based. I use it on goats. Bad thing about safe guard is you are not supposed to use it on goats when they are in gestation . Can cause birth defects and abortions. Just something to think about. I would study hard before i would just start putting out chemicals.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lyssy and Eckel I think used to sell feed with wormer in it for deer.


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replys. Gonna think it over some more


----------



## RedTambor (Aug 18, 2005)

I believe DE is used for soft bodied organisms so probably would work for internal parasites, but I have never heard of it used for that.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

We feed a trailer load of de wormer pellets per year, then go back on our regular ration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

DE has been used for many many years to work cattle. People ingest it now specifically targeting intestinal worms.


----------

